# Melt Hash in Microwave?



## itsaplant (Dec 12, 2011)

A friend said he melts hash in the microwave and then presses it.
Will that work? His is always black gooey awesome.

Not for food but thought to put this in this area because of the microwave = food deal.

Right now the hash is powder and from ice.


----------



## mrmtt3 (Dec 13, 2011)

I feel that's possible, but the only thing that concerns me is the smell. Marijuana if heated for sometime, starts smelling so, instead of melting it in a microwave, I would suggest melting it on a stove as the smell would not last for much time in open air as compared to a closed microwave.


----------



## ATL HYDRO (Dec 13, 2011)

DO NOT PUT HASH OR POT IN THE MICROWAVE! It will get too hot and cause the thc to degrade. Hash can be pressed without doing anything to it first, just put it in a press....BUT TRUTHFULLY WHO WANTS TO PRESS HASH, JUST SMOKE THE KIEF IT IS WAY BETTER IN POWDER FORM! (unless you need to transport it somewhere)


----------

